

Intuitive Automata Chooses Hong Kong as Birthplace of Their Robot Startup - teamgb
http://www.startmeup.hk/intuitive-automata-chooses-hong-kong-as-birthplace-of-their-robot1

======
teamgb
Looks like HK has been stepping up its startup efforts. The government runs
InvestHK and also was at TechCrunch Disrupt promoting the Cyberport (a 10 year
old white elephant which now may have found its purpose).

 _> "Autom is a complex product using sophisticated hardware and software. It
made much more sense to be based in Hong Kong than in the US so we could
easily travel and work with the engineers in the Pearl River Delta that have
helped us develop and will be manufacturing Autom,” says Cory. “It is very
easy, straightforward and quick to set up a company in Hong Kong and in
comparison to the US the cost of doing business is much cheaper in terms of
hiring staff and office rental"_

